# Picked up my new car today



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

After months of waiting, cold feet and anticipation, I've finally got her!!! ... and 500 miles later I'm back home! I took the long way home! :lol:

Words cannot explain how different these cars look in the metal. I was blown away when the cover came of!. No picture or video I have seen can for 1 minute do justice and show the road presence & visual aggressiveness that the 1M has, it is simply staggering!

Even keeping it below 4000rpm (I have to do no more than that for 1200 miles before the 'M' run-in service), it is obvious that this thing has got some legs. God I can't wait to open up the taps! The noise is lovely too!

All in all an amazing day, and one VERY happy owner!!! 

I'll get her washed, waxed and take some proper pics, but until then here's a few pics from the handover...


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Very very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Words cannot explain how different these cars look in the metal. I was blown away when the cover came of!. No picture or video I have seen can for 1 minute do justice and show the road presence & visual aggressiveness that the 1M has, it is simply staggering!


I agree. Looking at CliveD's a couple of weeks ago there's no doubt the arches are flaired etc etc.

Have fun :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I prefer one of the alternative colours :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Sure I've seen this somewhere before :wink:

Bet you're glad you finally caved in aren't you Kev :lol:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Well done, at last, Kev 

Read the manual though - it's 5.5K, 110mph, no WOT / overboost for the first 1200 miles, not 4k...


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

clived said:


> Well done, at last, Kev
> 
> Read the manual though - it's 5.5K, 110mph, no WOT / overboost for the first 1200 miles, not 4k...


Interesting! For the Z4 35is the handbook states 4.5k, 100mph, no WOT or launch control for first 1200 miles! It also implies that launch control is not available until the 1200 mile running in period has elapsed and, I presume, neither is overboost - as it is all software controlled then this is quite possible.


----------



## James Junior (May 12, 2011)

Congrats mate, that is something very special indeed.

I normally hate 1 Series with a passion but love the new M1. It feels a bit more like the spiritual successor to the original M3 and looks fantastic in my eyes.

I am sure those 1,200 will fly by and you'll be worrying 911s in no time! I am sure she will prove a great ownership proposition and residuals should be good too.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Absolutely fantastic.

Nice one.

I am getting closer by the day to caving in myself - must fight the urge!


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Simply Stunning


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback guys, I've been out in it again for most of today and I can honestly say that I haven't had this much of a grin on my face since I owned the TVR! The noise, the power. the presence, and the comfort is just immense! 



scoTTy said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Words cannot explain how different these cars look in the metal. I was blown away when the cover came of!. No picture or video I have seen can for 1 minute do justice and show the road presence & visual aggressiveness that the 1M has, it is simply staggering!
> ...


I gave her a proper wash today, and I'm still staggered as to menacing and wide it looks! I took some pics to try and demonstrate it further...












































clived said:


> Well done, at last, Kev
> 
> Read the manual though - it's 5.5K, 110mph, no WOT / overboost for the first 1200 miles, not 4k...


Thanks Clive - I was going on what the dealer told me. I've just read the "M suppliment handbook" though, and you're right! A few more RPM available to me then!


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks really good Kev, nice to see some getting into private hands, lots about in the press fleet.

Yet to see one in the metal though


----------



## davidkoulakis (Jul 21, 2008)

looks awesome !


----------



## skitty (Apr 1, 2011)

Gorgeous mate, enjoy


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

That is rather nice. I am not well up on the BMW brand but I would have yours
Well done m8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

very nice

i've been following another 1M thread on a different forum and there has been some issues with the white paint, thin and textured type finish, so hope yours is better

once run in, please can i have a passenger ride


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

Still think they look ridiculous.

I'm sure it's amazing to drive though, hope you'll be taking it on track as there's pretty much zero chance to use it to its potential on the road...


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Saw an orange one on the M4 on Friday and it looked really good. Much better than I thought it would from photos I'd seen before.

The idiot driving it was on his phone though, so obviously went for the poverty-spec without bluetooth.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I was thinking "was it me!" when I started reading that, but given a) I was in hospital Friday and b) mine definitely has bluetooth, not me ;-)


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

clived said:


> I was thinking "was it me!" when I started reading that, but given a) I was in hospital Friday and b) mine definitely has bluetooth, not me ;-)


That would have been awkward...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Spandex said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking "was it me!" when I started reading that, but given a) I was in hospital Friday and b) mine definitely has bluetooth, not me ;-)
> ...


...but funny.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

kmpowell said:


> After months of waiting, cold feet and anticipation, I've finally got her!!! ... and 500 miles later I'm back home! I took the long way home! :lol:
> 
> Words cannot explain how different these cars look in the metal. I was blown away when the cover came of!. No picture or video I have seen can for 1 minute do justice and show the road presence & visual aggressiveness that the 1M has, it is simply staggering!
> 
> ...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

leenx said:


> Very very nice! Could I ask what range of price you paid for her?


Not sure I follow, what do you mean by "range of price", I paid 'list price' for everything if that's what you were asking?


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

kmpowell said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > Very very nice! Could I ask what range of price you paid for her?
> ...


That's what I meant - Just to get an idea of the cost as it looks a beauty! list price we're talking over £40k?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

leenx said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > leenx said:
> ...


Ah I see, yeah the car 'list' price in base spec is £40,020.00. Then there's options on top, and then the essential 5yr servicing pack, security etc. I also whacked some BMWP bits on (Black Kidney Grilles and racing pedals). All in all mine came to a shade under £42k, but if you want Nav and all the gadgets, then it will cost you £44-£46k.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

That's what I meant - Just to get an idea of the cost as it looks a beauty! list price we're talking over £40k? [/quote]

Ah I see, yeah the car 'list' price in base spec is £40,020.00. Then there's options on top, and then the essential 5yr servicing pack, security etc. I also whacked some BMWP bits on (Black Kidney Grilles and racing pedals). All in all mine came to a shade under £42k, but if you want Nav and all the gadgets, then it will cost you £44-£46k.[/quote]

Sounds like a fair price for the car you get - you must be chuffed! If you ever fancy a swap for a weekend let me know!!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Bluetooth isn't standard??


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

Very nice, I like these a lot!

If I could, I would.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Very nice Kev & yet another car that looks good in white.

Kinda knew you'd cave eventually. Once the bug of a specific car bites, it's almost impossible to talk yourself out of it.

Seen a couple now & they do look quite menacing 8)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've not seen one on the road yet, but as I'm kind of coming around to the looks of the normal 1 series coupe, then I guess this will look poretty good.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

The arches are ace. 8)

Much better than the orange pictures we saw originally, but I'm not sure I would have gone for white :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Dash said:


> but I'm not sure I would have gone for white :?


Black, White or Orange were the only 3 colour choices made available by BMW. Black IMO loses all the lines and shape (especially the arches of the car), plus it's a bugger to keep clean, Orange is too a bit too "loud" for me, which left white. 

Examples of the 3 colours, which demonstrates that even closer-up the car gets completely lost in the black...


----------



## diamond (Feb 12, 2011)

Love it... Gratz


----------



## diamond (Feb 12, 2011)

Sry dbl post


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

really nice. keep avoiding buying brand new despite generous car allowance. pics like these make me think twice. lovely car


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I take that back then. White is definitely the one to have out of those choices. Shame on BMW for limiting the choices.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Dash said:


> White is definitely the one to have out of those choices.


You're right of course, just don't tell Clive!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Each to their own ;-)


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

i'm not a fan of BMW's, however out of the range there are only a few cars i would own, the original M3 the M3CSL and that, it looks fantastic, white looks great too, enjoy it


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Saw a rust colour one in the flesh the other day - you made a good decision not to go with that colour.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I haven't visited here for ages and find KMP has a new car.

Looks superb Kevin. Fantastic looking yet discrete. Enjoy 

Hope you are keeping well.

Cheers

James


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Dash said:


> Saw a rust colour one in the flesh the other day - you made a good decision not to go with that colour.


An orange in Stoke on Tuesday, first I've seen in the flesh.

Looks better than the pictures IMO.


----------



## Russ 182 (Jan 31, 2009)

gcp said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > Saw a rust colour one in the flesh the other day - you made a good decision not to go with that colour.
> ...


Ive seen an orange one around Stoke as well. Must be the same one....not many people in Stoke can afford insurance let alone a 1M lol


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Looks fab I have to say. 8)

Arches like that on a new TT would be very welcome...


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

wow this is 1 stunning motor, i normally don't like the 1 series but the 1m is the ONE to get! Loving the alloys too!! :twisted: 
i wonder what the max output could be with subtle mods and plans?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> *I haven't visited here for ages and find KMP has a new car.*Looks superb Kevin. Fantastic looking yet discrete. Enjoy
> 
> Hope you are keeping well.
> 
> ...


Ditto James!

Nice car Kevin - I saw an orange one yesterday on M4 near Reading. I prefer the white. Great package with m diff etc. I miss RWD.

Sure you will have a lot of safe fun. Hope that all the press acclaim will keep residuals respectable.

Enjoy. It looks by all accounts to be a well-honed driving machine. :mrgreen:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Cheers guys! Nice to hear from you James/Gary, hope you're both well. 

A quick update on the 1M - I got it back from it's run in service last week, so I can now play with her properly and play with the M button!

All I can say is OH-MY-GOD! 

I've owned the TVR and other cars that I considered to be fast machinery, but this is in a different league! Pottering around in non M mode was stupidly fast, but the throttle response in M mode is immediate, and makes the car eager to be launched. It's as if it's begging to be gunned... no lag, no hesitation, just buckets of torque all the way across the rev-range with a frantic desire to be played with. I always knew it was going to be fast, because I have felt her loosening up as the days go by, but I was never expecting anything like this!

So, it's 'so far so good', and with BMW declaring last month that all 450 cars have been sold (The Top Gear Clarkson review generated 100 sales in 3 days!), the black/used market is now buoyant with cars commanding at least list. I've had 2 brokers contact me via 1Addicts offering to buy mine for list, but right now I wouldn't sell it for love nor money.

[smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Oh and I've made one minor mod since picking her up - that was to replace the yellow DRL Angel Eye's with white bulbs to clean up the front end and match the new white LED eyebrows that are now fitted to BMW's.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> Cheers guys! Nice to hear from you James/Gary, hope you're both well.
> 
> A quick update on the 1M - I got it back from it's run in service last week, so I can now play with her properly and play with the M button!
> 
> ...


Very nice car Kevin.
DRL are mandatory on new cars now a days. :wink:


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow. That really is a tasty looking car. I had a little 116i before the TT and thought I would never go back to a BMW but your M1 seems to have changed my mind completely. Stunning looking car and one of the nicest front ends' to a BMW that I've ever seen.

Nice touch-


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > but I'm not sure I would have gone for white :?
> ...


Is white easier to clean than black?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Selling already...?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Neil said:


> Selling already...?


Potentially - a couple of unexpected drastic changes in personal circumstance on the very near horizon.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Doesn't sound good Kev - hope everything's OK? :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

vlastan said:


> [
> Is white easier to clean than black?


White is 100x easier to clean and keep clean


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

http://www.titanauspuffanlagen.de/en/index.htm


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Neil said:
> 
> 
> > Selling already...?
> ...


gonna be a dad already Kevin?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Hope you are Ok Mr P :?

Andy


----------

